# Je suis perdu icloud / icloud drive !!



## HaRaHeL (19 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Ma femme et moi venont d'acquerir un iPhone 7 ayant comme service icloud & icloud drive.
J'ai bien compris que le service icloud sert à stocker des éléments comme les photos / vidéos et divers documents afin qu'ils soient accessible d'un autre produit MAC ou autres.

Pour icloud drive, il semble que ce soit l'équivalent d'un dropbox, jusqu'ici tout va bien !

J'ai bon  ?

Mais voilà, ma femme vient saturer l'espace libre de son iphone (trop de photos) et Apple lui demande d'augmenter son espace icloud...Ce que nous avons fait, d'ou voila ma premiere question .

1° - Si je possede 32GB d'espace sur mon iphone et que j'augmente l'espace de stockage de mon icloud, et que je continu à prendre des photos, que se passe t'il ? En gros est ce que mes anciennes photos vont aller sur l'icloud afin de liberer de l'espace sur mon iphone ? En gros sont elle stockés sur le cloud et non sur l'iphone ?

2° - Si je souhaite acceder aux photos de mon iphone sauvegardé dans l'icloud et que je suis sur PC comment dois je m'y prendre ? En effet pour le moment j'ai créé un dossier dans icloud drive sur lequel je depose les photos sur lesquels je souhaite pouvoir acceder sur mon PC...mais c'est galère !!

Du coup, est il possible de creer une règle, que l'ensemble des photos que je prennent de mon iphone se retrouve dans l'icloud drive ?

Désolé pour ces questions basic, mais je suis perdu / confu ^^

Merci


----------



## touba (19 Novembre 2017)

Hello, si tu es un peu perdu dans l'univers iCloud je te conseille cette page d'assistance Apple, tout y est: https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/icloud

Moi aussi j'ai un eu peu de mal à comprendre le fonctionnement d'iCloud au début, n'hésite pas si tu as toujours des questions après avoir parcouru les différentes pages d'assistances Apple vraiment bien faites.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (23 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir,
En gros, c'est ça.
Pour tes photos, je crois comprendre que tu as activé la photothèque 
Dans ce cas, toutes tes photos partent sur iCloud (qui n'est pas un espace de sauvergarde mais de synchronisation bien qu'il te permette de retrouver toutes tes photos si ton iPhone était volé ou HS). Tu peux au choix 
- garder les originaux sur ton iPhone (le limite est celle de la capacité de l'iPhone). Tu vas dans Réglages ..photos...télécharger et garder les originaux 
- conserver les originaux sur iCloud et des vignettes sur l'iPhone (dans ce cas, la limite est celle de ton abonnement iCloud) . Étant entendu que le système gère ton volume sur l'iPhone en envoyant, lorsque qu'il sature, au fil de l'eau les originaux sur iCloud. Pour cela, tu vas dans Réglages..photos...optimiser le stockage de l'iPhone. 
C'est il me semble cette dernière que tu recherches. Tu ne satures pas l'iPhone et tu as déjà l'abonnement à adapter au besoin photographique de madame.
Il existe iCloud via Windows, je ne connais pas trop car j'ai un Mac. Tu as la manip sur ce lien.
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204283


----------

